# se mi loggio da utente non passo a root [RISOLTO]

## bi-andrea

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena cocluso con successo un'installazione di gentoo usando Xfce, ma mi ritrovo che root va dovunque, mentre da utente normale se digito su oppure usare quei programmi da root, non riesco dal terminale per esempio col comando su, mi dice che non ho i permessi sia da xfce che quando mi trovo al termine del boot che mi devo loggiare (renlevel 3).

Con adduser le ho provate tutte, anche esaminando gdm......cosa devo configurare?

 :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

devi aggiungere l'utente al gruppo wheel

(dovrebbe essere spiegato nella guida ufficiale).

oppure modificare la configurazione di default di /etc/pam.d/su .

----------

## dursino

posta qui il risultato di : nano -w /etc/group 

secondo me il tuo utente non è nel gruppo wheel

----------

## bi-andrea

questo è quello che dice il file..

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,manuel

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:pulse

cdrom::19:manuel,root,haldaemon

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root

cdrw::80:manuel,root,haldaemon

usb::85:manuel,root,haldaemon

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

dhcp:x:407:

manuel:x:1000:

messagebus:x:408:

ssmtp:x:409:

polkituser:x:410:

lpadmin:x:106:

gdm:x:411:

haldaemon:x:412:haldaemon

plugdev:x:413:haldaemon

locate:x:245:

pulse-access:x:414:

pulse:x:415:

manuel è l'utente

----------

## cloc3

può essere che tu abbia impostato una configurazione in stile ubuntu.

che impedisce l'uso di su, ma consente quello di sudo.

cosa succede se digiti sudo su - ?

----------

## bi-andrea

dal terminale mi dice

sudo: must be setuid root

non sono neanche a impostare sudo, come è possibile?

comunque non funziona.......non saprei

----------

## cloc3

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sono neanche a impostare sudo, come è possibile?
> 
> 

 

no lascia stare. sto tirando a indovinare, perché la tua configurazione del gruppo wheel sembra corretta.

hai già definito una password per l'utente root, o lo stai usando con una password vuota?

prova ad accedere come root da console e fai un tail -f /var/log/everything/current durante il tentativo di accesso da terminale utente.

se non leggi nulla prova anche con tail -f /var/log/kernel/current

(affinché /var/log/everything/current funzioni bisogna che metalog sia installato ed attivo come indicato nel manuale)

----------

## bi-andrea

con tail -f /var/log/everything/current riporto questo

tail: impossibile aprire `/var/log/everything/current' per la lettura: No such file or directory

sembra che manchi

con tail -f /var/log/kernel/current

tail: impossibile aprire `/var/log/kernel/current' per la lettura: No such file or directory

/var/log/every infatti manca sono andato a vedere con thunar

---------------

li ho creati entrambi /var/log/everything/current e /var/log/kernel/current , ma ancora con quei comandi non fa niente, il cursore rimane lì e non fa più niente.......

----------

## cloc3

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sembra che manchi
> 
> 

 

senz'altro. forse usi syslog-ng che, attualmente, è il demone di log consigliato dal manuale.

in tal caso, dovresti trovare i log in /var/log/all/messages o giù di lì.

posta anche un taglia incolla dell'output prodotto dal comando whoami ;groups.

----------

## bi-andrea

ho provato a digitare

 whoami ;groups

mi presenta questo

root

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy cdrom dialout tape video cdrw usb

infatti manuel non c'è.........  :Shocked: 

------------------

ho eseguito questi comandi

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

gpasswd -a manuel cron

gpasswd -a root cron

ora provo il reboot

----------

## bi-andrea

niente rimane come prima manuel gira sempre nella sua home, ma non riesco da terminale a loggiarmi come root

----------

## bi-andrea

/var/log/messages

 contiene

[code:1:42f4b7af94]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel syslog-ng[10873]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.1.2'

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel 0 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7cf300 (usable)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: BIOS-e820: 000000003f7cf300 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: DMI 2.4 present.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: last_pfn = 0x3f7cf max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: MTRR default type: uncachable

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 00000-9FFFF write-back

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: A0000-BFFFF uncachable

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: C0000-E7FFF write-protect

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: E8000-EFFFF write-back

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: F0000-FFFFF write-protect

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: MTRR variable ranges enabled:

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 0 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 1 base 03F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 2 disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 3 disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 4 disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 5 disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 6 disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 7 disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: initial memory mapped : 0 - 00c00000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: found SMP MP-table at [c00fe700] fe700

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 7000-c000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: RAMDISK: 37cb3000 - 37ff0000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Allocated new RAMDISK: 006cf000 - 00a0b654

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Move RAMDISK from 0000000037cb3000 - 0000000037fef653 to 006cf000 - 00a0b653

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: RSDP 000e8c10 00014 (v00 COMPAQ)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: RSDT 3f7df340 00038 (v01 COMPAQ CPQ0968  20050518      00000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: FACP 3f7df3ec 00074 (v01 COMPAQ LAKEPORT 00000001      00000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: DSDT 3f7df583 0166C (v01 COMPAQ     DSDT 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: FACS 3f7df300 00040

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: SSDT 3f7e0bef 074FE (v01 COMPAQ  PROJECT 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: APIC 3f7df460 00084 (v01 COMPAQ LAKEPORT 00000001      00000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: ASF! 3f7df4e4 00063 (v32 COMPAQ LAKEPORT 00000001      00000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: MCFG 3f7df547 0003C (v01 COMPAQ LAKEPORT 00000001      00000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 127MB HIGHMEM available.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 887MB LOWMEM available.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: low ram: 0 - 377fe000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Zone PFN ranges:

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003f7cf

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Movable zone start PFN for each node

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 0: 0x00000001 -> 0x0000009f

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003f7cf

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 259949

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c05e6d80, node_mem_map c1001020

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: DMA zone: 3966 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HighMem zone: 256 pages used for memmap

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HighMem zone: 32465 pages, LIFO batch:7

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Using APIC driver default

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xf808

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x06] disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 3 hotplug CPUs

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: nr_irqs_gsi: 24

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: early_res array is doubled to 64 at [8000 - 87ff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PERCPU: Embedded 15 pages/cpu @c1800000 s40276 r0 d21164 u1048576

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pcpu-alloc: s40276 r0 d21164 u1048576 alloc=1*4194304

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 257917

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/sda2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Subtract (46 early reservations)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #2 [0000100000 - 00006ca78c]   TEXT DATA BSS

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #3 [00006cb000 - 00006ce0ee]             BRK

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #4 [00000fe710 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #5 [00000fe700 - 00000fe710]    MP-table mpf

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #6 [000009f800 - 00000ecc00]   BIOS reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #7 [00000ece3c - 00000fe700]   BIOS reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #8 [00000ecc00 - 00000ece3c]    MP-table mpc

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #9 [0000002000 - 0000003000]      TRAMPOLINE

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #10 [0000003000 - 0000007000]     ACPI WAKEUP

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #11 [0000007000 - 0000008000]         PGTABLE

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #12 [00006cf000 - 0000a0c000]     NEW RAMDISK

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #13 [0001000000 - 0001001000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #14 [0001001000 - 00017f1000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #15 [00017f1000 - 00017f1004]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #16 [00017f1040 - 00017f1100]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #17 [00017f1100 - 00017f1154]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #18 [00017f1180 - 00017f4180]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #19 [00017f4180 - 00017f418c]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #20 [00017f41c0 - 00017f47c0]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #21 [00017f47c0 - 00017f47e7]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #22 [00017f4800 - 00017f48e0]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #23 [00017f4900 - 00017f4940]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #24 [00017f4940 - 00017f4980]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #25 [00017f4980 - 00017f49c0]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #26 [00017f49c0 - 00017f4a00]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #27 [00017f4a00 - 00017f4a40]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #28 [00017f4a40 - 00017f4a80]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #29 [00017f4a80 - 00017f4ac0]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #30 [00017f4ac0 - 00017f4ad0]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #31 [00017f4b00 - 00017f4b14]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #32 [00017f4b40 - 00017f4b54]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #33 [0001800000 - 000180f000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #34 [0001900000 - 000190f000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #35 [0001a00000 - 0001a0f000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #36 [0001b00000 - 0001b0f000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #37 [00017f6b80 - 00017f6b84]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #38 [00017f6bc0 - 00017f6bc4]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #39 [00017f6c00 - 00017f6c10]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #40 [00017f6c40 - 00017f6c50]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #41 [00017f6c80 - 00017f6d20]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #42 [00017f6d40 - 00017f6d88]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #43 [00017f6dc0 - 00017fadc0]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #44 [000180f000 - 000188f000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: #45 [000188f000 - 00018cf000]         BOOTMEM

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003f7cf)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Memory: 1021328k/1040188k available (3063k kernel code, 18468k reserved, 1988k data, 460k init, 130884k highmem)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: virtual kernel memory layout:

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: fixmap  : 0xfff1e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 900 kB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: .init : 0xc05ef000 - 0xc0662000   ( 460 kB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: .data : 0xc03fdd0b - 0xc05eed20   (1988 kB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03fdd0b   (3063 kB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is enabled.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NR_IRQS:512

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c1800000 soft=c1801000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: console [tty0] enabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Detected 3056.383 MHz processor.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6112.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=30563830)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Security Framework initialized

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: CPU0: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: using mwait in idle threads.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Performance Events: no PMU driver, software events only.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20100121

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.06GHz stepping 09

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Brought up 1 CPUs

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Total of 1 processors activated (6112.76 BogoMIPS).

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pIII_sse  :  4694.000 MB/sec

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: xor: using function: pIII_sse (4694.000 MB/sec)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: bus type pci registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: dca service started, version 1.12.1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-40] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf40fffff] (base 0xf0000000)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf40fffff] reserved in E820

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG for 0000 [bus00-1f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff] (base 0xf0000000) (size reduced!)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI Error (dsfield-0143): [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7039bd0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Marking method _OSC as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20100121/nspredef-352)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x1000-0x2fff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x3000-0x6fff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x7000-0xafff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0xb000-0xffff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xefffffff] (ignored)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0400000-0xe047ffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [io  0x20a0-0x20a7]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xe0480000-0xe04bffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe04c0000-0xe04c3fff 64bit]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x2000-0x201f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x2020-0x203f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x2040-0x205f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xe04c4000-0xe04c43ff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0xf800-0xf87f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0xfa00-0xfa3f] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0400 (mask 007f)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0480 (mask 001f)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 3 PIO at 0cb0 (mask 000f)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x20a8-0x20af]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x20c8-0x20cb]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x20b0-0x20b7]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x20cc-0x20cf]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x2080-0x208f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x20b8-0x20bf]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x20d0-0x20d3]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x20c0-0x20c7]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x20d4-0x20d7]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x2090-0x209f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 20-20]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:3f:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0500000-0xe050ffff 64bit]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:3f:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:3f:00.0: PME# disabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 3f-3f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0500000-0xe07fffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 10: [io  0x1010-0x1017]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 14: [io  0x1020-0x1023]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 18: [io  0x1018-0x101f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 1c: [io  0x1024-0x1027]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 20: [io  0x1000-0x100f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 24: [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0a000ff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: supports D1 D2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0800000-0xe0afffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI Error (dsfield-0143): [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f7039bd0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20100121/nspredef-352)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: vgaarb: loaded

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: libata version 3.00 loaded.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: int32x1    659 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: int32x2    828 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: int32x4    769 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: int32x8    526 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: mmxx1     1838 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: mmxx2     1848 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: sse1x1    1094 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: sse1x2    1128 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: sse2x1    2241 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: sse2x2    2075 MB/s

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: raid6: using algorithm sse2x1 (2241 MB/s)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: reserve RAM buffer: 000000003f7cf300 - 000000003fffffff 

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hpet clockevent registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Switching to clocksource tsc

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI init

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf800-0xf81f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf820-0xf83f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf840-0xf85f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf860-0xf87f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0x0400-0x041f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0x0420-0x043f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0x0440-0x045f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0x0460-0x047f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0x0480-0x048f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0x0cb0-0x0cbf] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0xfa00-0xfa3f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0xfc00-0xfc7f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0xfc80-0xfcff] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0xfe00-0xfe7f] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0c: [io  0xfe80-0xfeff] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x3fffffff] could not be reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec01000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: system 00:0d: [mem 0x000d1600-0x000e7fff] has been reserved

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40600000-0x406fffff pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 20-20]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 3f-3f]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0500000-0xe07fffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:05:04.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x40600000-0x4067ffff pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0800000-0xe0afffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40600000-0x406fffff pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:20: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:20: resource 1 [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:20: resource 2 [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:3f: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:3f: resource 1 [mem 0xe0500000-0xe07fffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:3f: resource 2 [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xe0800000-0xe0afffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0x40600000-0x406fffff pref]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: TCP reno registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PCI: CLS mismatch (64 != 4), using 64 bytes

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 3316k freed

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: apm: BIOS not found.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: type=2000 audit(1292538910.159:1): initialized

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: msgmni has been set to 1745

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: async_tx: api initialized (async)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: io scheduler noop registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: io scheduler deadline registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. If you can't or

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: intel_rng: don't want to disable this in firmware setup, and if

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: intel_rng: you are certain that your system has a functional

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: intel_rng: RNG, try using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: brd: module loaded

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: loop: module loaded

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2080-0x2087

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2088-0x208f

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: Maxtor 6E040L0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hdb: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hdb: UDMA/33 mode selected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide-gd driver 1.18

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: cache flushes supported

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide-cd driver 5.00

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ide-cd: hdb: ATAPI 126X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pata_sil680 0000:05:04.0: version 0.4.9

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: pata_sil680 0000:05:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sil680: 133MHz clock.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: scsi0 : pata_sil680

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: scsi1 : pata_sil680

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1010 ctl 0x1020 bmdma 0x1000 irq 16

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1018 ctl 0x1024 bmdma 0x1008 irq 16

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: cpuidle: using governor ladder

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: TCP cubic registered

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: registered taskstats version 1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata2.00: ATA-6: Maxtor 2B020H1, WAH21PB0, max UDMA/100

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata2.00: 39876480 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 2B020H1   WAH2 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 39876480 512-byte logical blocks: (20.4 GB/19.0 GiB)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sda: sda1 sda2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 460k freed

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: scsi2 : ata_piix

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: scsi3 : ata_piix

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20b8 ctl 0x20d0 bmdma 0x2090 irq 19

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c0 ctl 0x20d4 bmdma 0x2098 irq 19

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= optionsFailed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.14

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.14

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.14

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.14

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.013.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[24702]-ms

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.02-k2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.10

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xe04c4000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00002000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x00002020

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00002040

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: usbhid: USB HID core driver

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: JFS: nTxBlock = 8008, nTxLock = 64069

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: fuse init (API version 7.13)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3.c:v3.108 (February 17, 2010)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95752) rev 6001] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:18:71:71:87:fe

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 5752 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: REISERFS (device sda2): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: REISERFS (device sda2): using ordered data mode

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: REISERFS (device sda2): journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: REISERFS (device sda2): checking transaction log (sda2)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: REISERFS (device sda2): Using r5 hash to sort names

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: udev: starting version 151

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PBTN]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M, fd1 is 1.44M

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH7 or ICH7R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0xf860)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945G Chipset

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: XFS mounting filesystem hda4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda4

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: EXT3-fs (hda3): using internal journal

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: EXT3-fs (hda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Dec 16 23:35:41 manuel kernel: Adding 2048280k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048280k 

Dec 16 23:35:42 manuel kernel: tg3 0000:3f:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 16 23:35:43

----------

## Onip

ma tu veramente pensi che qualcuno voglia smazzarsi un log enorme e per di più nemmeno formattato a dovere?

loggati col tuo utente (manuel) e vedi se dando in un terminale il comando

```
$ groups
```

ti da come appartenente al gruppo wheel (l'output che hai messo sopra è relativo a root...)

p.s. dal log pare che tu non abbia attivo all'avvio il servizio dbus, ti conviene provvedere a che venga attivato

```
# rc-update add dbus default && /etc/init.d/dbus start
```

(da root ovviamente)

----------

## djinnZ

potresti postare il contenuto di /proc/mounts? tanto per curiosità.

----------

## cloc3

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> ho provato a digitare
> 
>  whoami ;groups
> 
> mi presenta questo
> ...

 

abituati ad usare il bbcode, e fai sempre taglia incolla.

inoltre, non postare l'intero contenuto dei file di log, ma solo le parti che a te sembrano significative.

usando il comando tail, anziché cat, puoi selezionare esclusivamente gli eventi di coda, osservati al momento dell'accesso fallito (man tail).

ora, guarda:

```

cloc3@aspi2 ~ $ whoami;groups

cloc3

lp wheel cron audio cdrom video games cdrw users portage crontab plugdev scanner vboxusers cloc3

```

come vedi, l'utente che ha eseguito il comando, in questo caso, non è root.

da quanto leggo sopra, ho l'impressione che questo topic sia invalido, nel senso che il difetto che descrivi non corrisponde a ciò che accade nel tuo sistema.

riprova facendo:

```

root@manuelBox ~ # su - manuel

manuel@manuelBox ~ $ whoami;groups

```

e attacca l'intera sequenza in bbcode con il taglia incolla.

----------

## cloc3

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> /var/log/messages
> 
>  contiene
> 
> ```
> ...

 

alla fine ho trovato.

mi pare che tu abbia problemi anche a loggarti come utente manuel.

inoltre, il login da manuel a root fallisce per un mancato riconoscimento della password.

hai seguito bene le istruzioni del manuale?

----------

## djinnZ

ecco perchè dicevo di postare /proc/mounts... non è che è scappato che so... un nosuid?  :Rolling Eyes: 

o ti sei dimenticato di dare etc-update o lo hai dato alla leggera senza controllare cosa riconfigurava in pam?

Prova a loggarti come root e cambia la password, tra l'altro.

----------

## bi-andrea

ho provato loggiandomi manuel

col comando groups

```

group

wheel cron cdrom cdrw usb manuel
```

```
whoami ;groups 

manuel

wheel cron cdrom cdrw usb manuel
```

```
manuel@manuel ~ $ tail -f /var/log/everything/current

manuel@manuel ~ $ man tail -f /var/log/everything/current

tail: nothing appropriate

/var/log/everything/current: nothing appropriate
```

grazie a suggerimento di eseguire dbus al boot, mi compare dopo aver loggiato XFce il messaggio

```
il demone hal non è in esecuzione
```

----------

## bi-andrea

mi sembra che X chieda di copiare /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/ in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ ,.............ma quale?

 :Confused: 

in proc /proc/mounts compare questo

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda2 / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

/dev/hda4 /extra xfs rw,relatime,attr2,noquota 0 0

/dev/hda3 /.gentoo3 ext3 rw,relatime,errors=continue,data=writeback 0 0

/dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
```

----------

## bi-andrea

Quì ho risolto il problema di loggiarmi sia da manuel lanciando su dal terminale o loggiandomi da root e da terminale loggiarmi come su manuel, facendo un aggiornamento dell'intero sistema leggendo le istruzioni proposte quì

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap9__chap1

usando

```

emerge --update --deep world

```

Però non mi connetto nemmeno lanciando dal terminale dhcp, devo aprire una discussione su questo?

 :Wink: 

Per scrivere quì riesco tramite un'altra partizione dove avevo installato gentoo in passato, quindi non ho problemi a scrivervi   :Very Happy: 

----------

